
Wireless Carriers Have a SIM Hijacking Problem They Don't Want to Talk About - tosh
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180717/11513940252/wireless-carriers-have-sim-hijacking-problem-they-dont-want-to-talk-about.shtml
======
klondike_
I wish there were better options for 2FA than SMS or voice calling.

Maybe PGP?

~~~
wcoenen
There are apps like Google Authenticator and Authy.

There are hardware solutions like vasco's products[1], RSA securid tokens[2],
...

[1] [https://www.vasco.com/products/two-factor-
authenticators/har...](https://www.vasco.com/products/two-factor-
authenticators/hardware/index.html)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA_SecurID](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA_SecurID)

